# looking for AA!



## Mmaarr (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi, I'm from the land of 10000 treatment centers, MN, and am looking for other recovering alcoholics/addicts in Palermo or the Cefalu area of Sicily. Many thanks. A


----------



## Madame Wells (Oct 19, 2010)

You can look either in the Italian Yellow Pages or try the American Consulate, which sometimes provides a list of services and groups in various cities throughout Italy.
Also I would think AA has a list of international branches for members.


----------



## Mmaarr (Oct 19, 2010)

*AA in Sicilia*



Madame Wells said:


> You can look either in the Italian Yellow Pages or try the American Consulate, which sometimes provides a list of services and groups in various cities throughout Italy.
> Also I would think AA has a list of international branches for members.


Thank you! I have tried many avenues but not the Am Consulate. Will do. MMM


----------



## Madame Wells (Oct 19, 2010)

Ciao Mmaar,

Here is something that might help you.

A.A. Alcolisti Anonimi Servizi Generali (Italy)
Via di Torre Rossa 35
Scala B Int. 1B
Rome, 00165, Italy
Phone:39-06-6636629
Fax:39-6-6628334
Site: alcolisti-anonimi.it

They provide info in groups in cities in Italy upon request. Good Luck!


----------

